# Bambi in our yard



## rusty (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel like I'm living in a wildlife sanctuary, caught Bambi walking though our yard this afternoon.


----------



## Irons (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a Yearling.
A couple of years ago, my young son was sitting at the picnic table in the back yard when a pair of fawns came within a few meters of him while their mother watched from the tree line. We were all awestruck by it. They were just curious.


----------



## Drewbie (Mar 6, 2011)

Irons said:


> They were just curious.



That's what got Bambi in to trouble.


----------



## wrecker45 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice picture rusty. i get moose and bear in my back yard. last summer a bear climbed in my pick-up. ate some dog treats...Jim


----------



## glondor (Mar 6, 2011)

Well all we get is squirrels and chipmunks. But not at this time of year.


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 8, 2011)

glondor said:


> Well all we get is squirrels and chipmunks. But not at this time of year.



Thats better than scorpians and black widows


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2011)

I just have squirrels, rabbits, and a ground hog that keeps digging holes in my yard. I think he is looking for my gold.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 8, 2011)

Killed 3 possums inside my old house. Who says an UZI has no place in the home. :twisted: 

Found one in my garage in my current house and a snake that crawled up into my garage door lift assist cable and got hung up, he didn't make it :twisted: . 

Squirrel, rabbit's and cat's, I'm going to have a stew one day.


----------



## escrap (Mar 9, 2011)

I use to work on a fruit and vegetable farm, and one morning while I was out thinning some peaches i nearly stepped on a baby fawn that was laid down in some tall grass. If you would have seen how far I jumped you would have expected me to be a pro basketball player. I know I have some pictures somewhere, just have to remember where. 

The funny story to this is that, the farm dog chased the small faun into the woods, and the momma deer chased the dog out of the woods. haha.


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 9, 2011)

escrap said:


> I use to work on a fruit and vegetable farm, and one morning while I was out thinning some peaches i nearly stepped on a baby fawn that was laid down in some tall grass. If you would have seen how far I jumped you would have expected me to be a pro basketball player. I know I have some pictures somewhere, just have to remember where.
> 
> The funny story to this is that, the farm dog chased the small faun into the woods, and the momma deer chased the dog out of the woods. haha.



Your lucky momma didnt come after you for almsot stepping on her baby.


----------



## escrap (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh i know. I can remember one time I was up under a peach tree on my lunch break and over a row a big buck was walking and when he saw me and I saw him. His eyes lit up and he started huffing and me so I pulled out my knife and prepared for battle. Luckily the tractor was dropping off some customers and he decided it was time to hit the road. There was actually a hunter killed by a deer a few years back, he was impaled by an antler straight through the heart.


----------



## Oz (Mar 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Found one in my garage in my current house and a snake that crawled up into my garage door lift assist cable and got hung up, he didn't make it.


Snake is some damn fine eats in my opinion. I can't say I ever tried to age it on garage door springs though.


----------



## Ocean (Mar 9, 2011)

Oz said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Found one in my garage in my current house and a snake that crawled up into my garage door lift assist cable and got hung up, he didn't make it.
> ...



Ate fried rattlesnake. :shock: 

Tastes like Chicken! :twisted:


----------

